# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  حلقة أجندة مفتوحة المغرب العربي والإعتراف بالأمازيغ

## امير الصمت

رغم ان تونس والمغرب اتخذتا مؤخرا خطوات باتجاه الاعتراف بالمكون الامازيغي الا ان الحراك الشعبي الامازيغي كان اكثر وضوحا في ليبيا التي انطلقت فيها دعوات تطالب برفع ما يوصف بالظلم التاريخي الواقع على الامازيع... توجت بمهرجانات كبيرة احتفت بالثقافة الامازيغية وشارك فيها مسؤولون في المجلس الوطني الانتقالي.  اليكم الفيديو للمشاهدة

----------


## qwert-868

شكرااا على الموضوع

----------

